# bought a new knife



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well i have been saving my tips up to get a better chefs knife. so today i bought a 11" global chefs knife and i love it. 
Global 11 inch Chef's Knife GL-G-17 on Sale with Free Shipping from MetroKitchen

my other chefs knife is a 10" Mercer Amazon.com: Mercer Cutlery Genesis 10-Inch Carving Knife: Kitchen & Dining

the next thing i need is a flexible filet knife but i can get that when i get the money


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I have that same knife. Bought it 7 or 8 years ago, no complaints.


----------



## chico (Mar 26, 2008)

Perfect

invest in a pairing knife and you will be set


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

i already have a few pairing knifes, but i do want to get a good one that will keep its edge.

i had a final in school thursday and was very happy with it, im getting used to the extra inch on there but its totaly worth it to have good knifes.... 

i told my fiancée how much i spent and she almost freaked out, and said" you spent 130 on a Knife" and after she saw it and relised that these are the tools of the triad that im in she calmed down.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

130 dollars isnt bad, go online and have her look at some the high end sushi knives, the 130 dollars will look like nothing compared to that.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You'll want to relieve the edges of the heel and especially the spine of that Global. It will be *a lot* more comfortable.

BDL


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

please explane what you mean im a little confewsed on what you mean


----------

